# scupper plugs



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anyone got a good cheap way to make some scupper plugs that will last?

i used cut out pieces of a pool noodle and they worked ok for a while but then got compressed to the point where they fell out a bunch and really didnt work anymore.

i have a couple packs of the practice foam golf balls but they are a bit too large for my tarpon, i guess if it comes down to it i might try to trim them down to size and make em work. just thought i'd see if anyone out there has come up with something that works.

got to hate this cold weather .....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just buy some at KFS that fits and it will last you longer and cheaper in the long run...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

$6.99/pair x 4 = 28 bucks to plug some holes 

i think i'll go cut up the golf balls and thread some cord through them and see how it works. goin down to bass pro in myrtle this weekend for the spring sale, i can put that 28 bucks to good use .


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I had the same problem with the pool noodles. But when they compress, I just throw them away and make new ones. But you know what? When I wear waders, like tonight, a little water in the yak just isn't a problem. I could see my breath when I got out but I wasn't that cold.

Oh yeah, report. Nice 4 mile paddle, 1 14" striper while trolling. Good exercise, beautiful sunset, who could ask for more?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Plugs*

Go to Dicks and get the styrofoam golf balls. They work pretty nice.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ill have to go by dicks and see what they have.

nice job on the ice fishing george, i'm sure that fish just wanted some exercise too so he could warm up .


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Beaker and test tube stopers would be ideal.. JAM


----------



## CastNet (Feb 13, 2006)

If you're close to a Bass Pro shop, they have sets for around $5


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

appreciate the replies.

i managed to make the foam golf balls work, now i just got to put some cord through them so i can take them out easier.

went down the bass pro in myrtle for the spring sale yesterday, it was hard but i made it out of that place for less than 15 bucks somehow . it was the most crowded i've ever seen that store.


----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

I have #6 beaker plugs in my Tarpon 120. Capt Dick has them online at www.captdick.net Pretty cheap. I think the Tarpon 140 and 160 use #8.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

made these bad boys tonight by cutting the foam golf balls in half. drilled some tiny holes through the middle and pulled some cord through with 80 lb mono. pretty easy.


----------

